# Concerned about Make Up Artist *Trial pic page 2 and a Question*



## Dream.A.Dream

I've just looked at her past stuff and from the look of her FB she's never done bridal before. She also just text and said "Can I borrow your foundation tomorrow, I used the last of mine today" :wacko: 

I'm worried now! She was found at the last minute through a friend's comment on my FB because I was getting desperate and everyone else was booked :( x


----------



## randomxx

Have you asked her if she's done bridal before hun?? You could always have the trial then decide not to use her for the day. xx


----------



## randomxx

not sure if you've saw this lot either hun 

https://pamper-you-perfect.co.uk/HisandHersManciuresandPedicures.aspx


----------



## honeybee2

she asked you for your foundation- and still charging you? What a joke! Have another quick look around hunny xx


----------



## hayley x

I would have another look for someone else :( can you not do it yourself? just a suggestion x


----------



## v2007

Eeek, tell her you want a trial run.

If she is poo, get someone else. 

V xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Trial is at 4pm, so will decide then whether I'd rather just do it myself xx


----------



## booflebump

If she is no use, I'd get down to a MAC counter, get a makeover and spend the £75 you would have on some fabby products and do it yourself. There's lots of tutorials online, my make-up artist has some, do you want me to pop you over the links? xxx


----------



## honeybee2

what agreat idea boofs!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Please Boofs :) x


----------



## honeybee2

dream send me a link to her make up pictures xx


----------



## booflebump

I'm at work chicky, but will do as soon as I get home xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

She came and did the trial and I really like it actually :) she did just what I asked. 

The only things I'm not quite sure about are they eyeliner, and the mascara (but I'm dead fussy about my mascara anyway). Plus, I'll have individual false lashes on Sunday. 

And she didn't try and cover the spots or dark circles, but assures me she will on Sunday. 

What do you guys think?

ETA: I look a bit odd in this picture because it's a really forced smile :blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7659.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 79


----------



## Twiglet

I think it's lovely and natural :cloud9: :)


----------



## honeybee2

i think the mascara and eyeliner look brill! Your face looks flawless- I think bridal make up is meant to be a bit more full on than normal make up so it shows in the camera. You look lovely!


----------



## Tiff

I rather like it! But seems strange that she'd skimp out on a trial? :shrug: Like, isn't this the time for her to be showing you what she can do?


----------



## Timid

I think your eyes pop out and look really beautiful! :D

Good luck!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Do you think it would look better with a dark brown shadow used as eyeliner? x


----------



## hayley x

I think it looks really lovely :flower:


----------



## twiggy56

I LOVE YOUR FACE!! :kiss: :haha:

Shes actually done really good! Despite the unprofessional-ness :growlmad:

I reckon as long as you tell her (to the letter!) exactly how you want it shes got the skills, so even if she doesnt have the vision, you've got that, and then she has the skills to put it together for you :thumbup:


you look so purdy :flower:


----------



## Tegans Mama

You look lovely hun. I wouldn't change it to be honest :flower:


----------



## Twiglet

I think a darker brown would be more softer but it depends if your going for a softer look or you really want your eyes to pop out if that makes sense?


----------



## randomxx

you look lovely hun xx


----------



## v2007

You look fab Darling

:thumbup*

V xxxx


----------



## tmr1234

it may be just me but the mascara looks a bit clumpy to me but if like you say your having individual false lashes done it wont matter. You look lovely and like a bride should be but the eyes have to be dark to stand out on the pics


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm really tempted to just pay her for the trial and do it myself. I could easily do the same if not better and then i'd get to keep the make up. Xx


----------



## booflebump

You look beautiful, but thats because you are :flower: I'm sure you and AB could do just as well. I can send you the tutorials through if you want, I held off last night as you seemed ok with her xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

The more i think about it the more i think i may as well do it. She had no concealer, foundation or eye liner. She didn't mention nor use a primer which i would have thought was a must. All she basically used of hers was blush, powder and eye shadow. The rest was all my make up :shrug: what do you guys think? When i get home i'll upload a pic of make up i've done and see what you think but i'm on my phone atm xx


----------



## randomxx

i reckon you could do a better job yourself hun, from seeing your FB pics xxx


----------



## booflebump

Dream.A.Dream said:


> The more i think about it the more i think i may as well do it. She had no concealer, foundation or eye liner. She didn't mention nor use a primer which i would have thought was a must. All she basically used of hers was blush, powder and eye shadow. The rest was all my make up :shrug: what do you guys think? When i get home i'll upload a pic of make up i've done and see what you think but i'm on my phone atm xx

Definately do a 'face' yourself and show us. You can always go make-up shopping tomorrow for a nice primer and foundation :thumbup: xxx


----------



## honeybee2

ye go to debenhams and find some good stuff. The ladies at the counter prob no more than her!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That foundation there was MAC studio fix :thumbup: so would use that. So would need a primer, blush, and possibly 2 eyeshadows because I don't like the browns I have already that much. I figure 2 eyeshadows will waive the £25 fee MAC charge to do a consultation and then I get two new eyeshadows to keep :) xx


----------



## honeybee2

go for it


----------



## fionagrace

Dream.A.Dream said:


> The more i think about it the more i think i may as well do it. She had no concealer, foundation or eye liner. She didn't mention nor use a primer which i would have thought was a must. All she basically used of hers was blush, powder and eye shadow. The rest was all my make up :shrug: what do you guys think? When i get home i'll upload a pic of make up i've done and see what you think but i'm on my phone atm xx

Personally I wouldn't use her service. I wouldn't dream of turning up to a makeup job without my proper kit and equipment. Asking to use your makeup seems very unprofessional and somewhat worrying if you are depending on her for your big day. Good luck!


----------



## kintenda

You could always try YSL at Debenhams - a lovely girl did a full trial for me and I thought their make-up was amazing quality. I'm gonna get mine in a couple of months coz I will need practice putting the foundation on! Am glad you've decided to do it yourself - the money is much better spent on stuff that you can keep! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

There's better pics/more info on a similar thread in GS xx


----------



## honeybee2

BLOODY HELL!!!!! just saw the pics from the GS and what a mess she has made! 

She is very unprofessional and by the looks of your pics from FB YOU can do so much better than she!

Go to debenhams or john lewis and get;

primer
eye primer
foundation
concealer
illuminator
good quality setting powder
eyeshadow

as for these, you can get less luxury items from superdrug and boots etc. The Rimmel and Max factor mascaras are amazing!

blusher
waterproof eyeliner
waterproof mascara
bronzer (you only need a very light dab!)

As long as you have a good quality base you cant go wrong. 

Might I suggest YSL foundation (the one with the brush on the end of the tube) and touche eclat concealer? I buy them religiously for special occasions and they make you look flawless!


----------



## randomxx

I have to agree i have the YSL the one with the brush and its fantastic hun xx


----------



## Timid

primer - get MAC Primer - it is by far and away the best foundation base I've used.
eye primer - MAC :)
foundation - I use MAC, but I have the lighter of the liquid foundations they have. Studio Fix is really heavy.
concealer - don't use any so don't know
illuminator - YSL every time (the gold tube one, it is awesome.)
good quality setting powder - MAC :D
eyeshadow - The cheaper you go, the cloggier and heavier they feel imo. 



just my 2p!

Tx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm just gonna get it from MAC. My mum has a touche eclat so will nick that :thumbup: xx


----------



## mama2b

Dream.A.Dream said:


> The more i think about it the more i think i may as well do it. She had no concealer, foundation or eye liner. She didn't mention nor use a primer which i would have thought was a must. All she basically used of hers was blush, powder and eye shadow. The rest was all my make up :shrug: what do you guys think? When i get home i'll upload a pic of make up i've done and see what you think but i'm on my phone atm xx

How much was/is she charging you ?

Im a beauty therapist and used to do quite a lot of bridal make up. I don't do it anymore as since having my LO I can't really commit to Saturdays which is pretty much the day of weddings but when I did I had a kit of £1000 of Jane Iredale make up containing pretty much every type of make up possible. I also had a brush set worth around £100 I wouldn't dream of turning up without make up. 

If you are not confident in her skills do not use her. If she can't be bothered to have a full kit then it wouldn't suprise me if she didn't turn up on the day !


----------

